# Not sure about this one..be honest



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

What do u think?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I like it, it's beautifully done and would be on my table throughout the Christmas season.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Think they're lovely :thumbup:


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Love it would be my center piece


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> What do u think?


Thank you ladies.. Just feel like it needs something...it will come to me. Lol. Probably in the middle of the night!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

It's beautiful. The only thing I thought of was maybe a small star on top of the tree? Aloha... Bev


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

blawler said:


> It's beautiful. The only thing I thought of was maybe a small star on top of the tree? Aloha... Bev


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> It's beautiful. The only thing I thought of was maybe a small star on top of the tree? Aloha... Bev


Ah ha! Right and maybe little pearls on the tree to keep with red and white?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

we all have such different tastes, but I think the tree is too plain. Maybe some glitter or a patterned paper?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

wonder if it can be fixed to pop out of the box when it is open...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> wonder if it can be fixed to pop out of the box when it is open...


It does fold flat and you don't see the things til you open it


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It's great


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

It is lovely. I'm not sure what it's for though. If I were to have one, would I put something in the box--like cookies or candy--as a gift? Or is it a stand-alone decoration?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sine said:


> It is lovely. I'm not sure what it's for though. If I were to have one, would I put something in the box--like cookies or candy--as a gift? Or is it a stand-alone decoration?


Sorry I should have been more clear. It is a box card. Folds flat to mail it..when you open it you see the things inside


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it looks great


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> Thank you ladies.. Just feel like it needs something...it will come to me. Lol. Probably in the middle of the night!


I think the star should be gold or silver...JMHO. I would also like two others in different sizes, maybe with a poinsettia or holly wreath to make a grouping. Not asking for much, am I


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

ornaments on the tree otherwise it's great


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

cinjean48 said:


> ornaments on the tree otherwise it's great


Yes I will add tiny pearls to keep with the simple style I prefer...added a few more flakes too


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

I would do away with the large snowflakes and just concentrate on the tree. Maybe add some deco's to it or lightly brush with white paint to resemble snow.(or both)


----------



## joannebhull (Aug 21, 2014)

What a lovely idea. It's beautiful.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

blawler said:


> It's beautiful. The only thing I thought of was maybe a small star on top of the tree? Aloha... Bev


Ditto!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear. It is a box card. Folds flat to mail it..when you open it you see the things inside


oh now I get it... :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really cool;!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful &#55357;&#56478;


thanks..i did add little dots of white dimensional paint to the tree and a star and few more snowflakes...now I like it


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it,


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sue it's gorgeous.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

great and fun - something a bit different


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> Sue it's gorgeous.


thanks ..happy to say I think it is better now //little touches can make a lot of difference


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Exquisitely done..It speaks and says enjoy the Season...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Exquisitely done..It speaks and says enjoy the Season...oops a double post!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I love it , as is. mpg


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

It's lovely just the way it is.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful as is but if you were to add something else, I would add it to the tree


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hildie (Sep 30, 2012)

I absolutely love it. We have a card exchange every year in December. There is about 14 of us and I was thinking of making a box card this year...and have been wondering what I could use and how to arrange it. You have given me some real good ideas. Thank you for sharing. I was thinking of a santa as the centre piece.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I like that :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hildie said:


> I absolutely love it. We have a card exchange every year in December. There is about 14 of us and I was thinking of making a box card this year...and have been wondering what I could use and how to arrange it. You have given me some real good ideas. Thank you for sharing. I was thinking of a santa as the centre piece.


Oh Santa! How would you make him?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Limey287 said:


> Beautiful as is but if you were to add something else, I would add it to the tree


Yes I reported with what I added to the tree think it is better


----------



## Hildie (Sep 30, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a santa stamp, cut him out and coloring him.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hildie said:


> I was thinking of getting a santa stamp, cut him out and coloring him.


ah good idea..be sure to show us


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i would change the red snowflake background to a little softer color...in my opinion the red takes the focus away from the lovely little green tree...
Blessings


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh! it's beautiful, lucky person to receive this. I was thinking how about a little red bead on the tips of the branches to keep up with the red. Then before mailing put a little tissue paper over the beads if needed. It's just beautiful. nanad


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

nanad said:


> Oh! it's beautiful, lucky person to receive this. I was thinking how about a little red bead on the tips of the branches to keep up with the red. Then before mailing put a little tissue paper over the beads if needed. It's just beautiful. nanad


thanks i did add white dimentional dots to it and a star and made a big difference...


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> Love it would be my center piece


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I really like it. very good work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it!

Hazel


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I like it. I like the simplicity of the design. Don't add any more.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

LuvmyDoxies said:


> I like it. I like the simplicity of the design. Don't add any more.


Thanks. I prefer simple and little glitz and glitter if any....


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

I am thinking some sort of coloring inside the box...maybe green as moss to enhance the interior.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What aren't you not sure about? I like it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is better than Hallmark..


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Can you post the 'after' photo?


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree the red background of the snowflakes detracts from the overall "wow" factor of how did she do that???? Of course it's easy to suggest things as we are not putting in all the time and effort to your creation. They are just delightful.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thank you ladies.. Just feel like it needs something...it will come to me. Lol. Probably in the middle of the night!


Have you tried using the Cardstock that has a little glitter on it ? It comes in green, a dark red and in white. That would look really pretty and you dont have to do a lot.
Is there a place where you can put a Gift-Card with the Box ? I know my granddaughters would go wild about a card like that.
Great job otherwise.
Elfie


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> Can you post the 'after' photo?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Perfect!!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

What's not Christmasy about this card. Love the star on top.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

What's not Christmasy about this card. Love the star on top.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

I like the first one better (without the star) but I do like both of them. Personal preferance I suppose


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Thank you ladies.. Just feel like it needs something...it will come to me. Lol. Probably in the middle of the night!


The "needs something" I would add would be some fluffy cotton snow inside the box and overflowing a little. Otherwise I think it is perfect.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Sue,it's beautiful. It doesn't need anything more.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> The "needs something" I would add would be some fluffy cotton snow inside the box and overflowing a little. Otherwise I think it is perfect.


Think it would be difficult to do that. At least for me.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

houlahan said:


> Sue,it's beautiful. It doesn't need anything more.


Thanks..really is nicer in life...


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Think it would be difficult to do that. At least for me.


No fluffy cotton in my opinion. They are great just the way they are.
Elfie


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very pretty. Is it a pop up?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Very pretty. Is it a pop up?


Yes folds flat to mail and then you open it and all shows


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful I really like it after the beads.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it, I would love receiving one at the holidays. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks like a winter wonderland!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like it. I would put some sparkly glitter on the tree. What a great way to receive a gift.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Beautiful I really like it after the beads.


thanks I do think it was the little extra it needed


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like your completed card. I think once the recipient has it, placing it on a solid green or red crocheted or knitted doilie that would help to anchor it. Beautiful work.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

It's lacy looking - that's a good thing. I like it with the star.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear. It is a box card. Folds flat to mail it..when you open it you see the things inside


I think it's darling!


----------

